# USC MFA Production Grad here to help you!



## JKL (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi guys!

I know the pain ya'll are going through. 
I really want to help this beautiful community.
Here is my ACCEPTED USC visual sample:





I also got accepted to Columbia (with scholarship), 
NYU (with Scholarship), and Loyola Marymount (presidential scholarship). 

Feel free to watch my visual sample and ask any questions!

Best,
JKL


----------



## Tony Yang (Nov 7, 2016)

So is it better to submit a 5 minute short film or a 5 minute highlight reel of all your work? My school (MSU) started a program 2 years ago where students produced feature length films. I was the 1st AD for the first year and then I was one of 2 supervising producers for the whole project the 2nd year. I want to showcase these films, as well as a lot of other work that I've done but I feel fairly limited with the 5 minute limit. What would you recommend?


----------

